# BuyDutchSeeds.



## ArtyCannabis (Mar 8, 2012)

Im new to the cultivating world of Cannabis. When I first started, I was wary of where to buy my first seeds. Mostly because I didnt want to get ripped-off. Anyway, I was on this site, that served as a library for Cannabis strains. There they had an icon you could click on, if you wanted that particular seed. It led me into buydutchseeds.com.

Now, this was my problem. I live in America, and not in a state that has decriminalized Cannabis yet. In fact, its one if the more stricter states. Furthermore, I still had the fear, of getting ripped-off. I started doing research, and found no complaints about them. Also, I was using a CC. So if worst comes to worst, I can always chargeback. I ordered 10 Diesel seeds & 10 White Rhino seeds. The site said, "for deliveries to America, expect 1-3 week delay". Fine, I get it. So, I ordered, and started the waiting process. 5 days after I ordered I received my seeds in the mail. 
Very happy. It came in an unassuming package; really cute. 

Now, here is the fun part. Every site, book, and video I read, told me to expect the following. Out of 10 seeds, expect only 8 to germinate. Out of 8, expect 6 to be healthy sprouts. Out of 6 sprouts, expect only 3 to be females. LOL, this is the reason I bought so many seeds, right. All 20 germinated. Some took 1 day. Some took 5, but they all germinated. Out of 20, 17 reached the Vegey stage. Some are large, and some are runts, but they are healthy. NOw, the reason some runts are, because I only have a 600w HPS bulb, and under the table I have 6 CFL's. Im happy that so many germinated, at the same time. I had no idea where to put them. Right now they are cramped. I just started the Flowering stage this morning. In a week they should show signs of gender. I will be able to get rid of some. I also Cloned 5 of the more healthier looking plants. I numbered them, since I dont know what they are yet. If its parent is a male, I can just take it out. Hoping for good females. 

As far as buydutchseeds.com, the only problem I have is; they are a bit limited. They have a lot of strains, but some of the one's I was looking for to grow next. They dont have. I wrote them, and they said " they are planning to expand there inventory in the future. So, I like there response. Usually companies like this, tend to be a bit set on there ways. They seem open minded, though. Next thing I will buy from them is 10 afghans & 10 blue cheese. This time I will be prepared. :hubba:


----------



## Locked (Mar 8, 2012)

Arty why don't you try reading the rules to this forum before you go and spam us like this? No live links allowed and the fact that your very first post here was as a shill for a seed bank makes your review of them nothing more then Dog Farts.


----------



## ArtyCannabis (Mar 8, 2012)

I looked at the rules. there is no rule against posting a link. Only if a rep tells you to cease, then you cant. Stop being a troll.

These forums are meant to help people find things. finding a good seed site. I dont see the problem. A person can read it, and judge for themselves.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 8, 2012)

No Artycannabis you posting live links in your first post show you do not have enough respect for a site to read it's rules before posting on it.

You links are still alive


----------



## ArtyCannabis (Mar 8, 2012)

*14*. You will, if asked by a representative of the Forums, cease posting any content, and/or links to content, deemed inappropriate by the staff of the Forums.


----------



## Hick (Mar 8, 2012)

eeeeeeeeeeeeasy guys..  maybe we should give him some semblance of a 'trial', 'fore we lynch him.. 
  Other than the links, it looks like a reasonable review..:confused2:..


----------



## Locked (Mar 8, 2012)

ArtyCannabis said:
			
		

> I looked at the rules. there is no rule against posting a link. Only if a rep tells you to cease, then you cant. Stop being a troll.
> 
> These forums are meant to help people find things. finding a good seed site. I dont see the problem. A person can read it, and judge for themselves.




Really? You sign up here and make your very first post one praising some seed bank and I am the troll? Yeah okay tool. You want to plug your crappy seed bank then pay MarP for advertising like the Attitude does. It's weasels like you that ruin it for people who actually post fair and accurate reviews of seed banks. No way no how do I think your very first post was this and you are not somehow affiliated with them...you got a lil somethin something on your chin brosef. I wld get up off your knees and maybe grab a toothbrush and some mouthwash.


----------



## Hick (Mar 8, 2012)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23173 it hasn't been added to the rules It only appears in the announcements section. arty' mighta' missed it.


----------



## Hick (Mar 8, 2012)

dannng hammy.. havin a ruff day?...:confused2:


----------



## Locked (Mar 8, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> eeeeeeeeeeeeasy guys..  maybe we should give him some semblance of a 'trial', 'fore we lynch him..
> Other than the links, it looks like a reasonable review..:confused2:..




Something about being called a troll by him makes me stand by my posts.


----------



## ArtyCannabis (Mar 8, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23173 it hasn't been added to the rules It only appears in the announcements section. arty' mighta' missed it.


 


Thanx, Hick. See I went directly to site rules. Now, had this person posted this link, rather then being a bitter troll about it. I would have gladly removed it. Anyway, guess you just cant speak to some people. Thats what ignore button are made for, lol.


----------



## Hick (Mar 8, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Something about being called a troll by him makes me stand by my posts.



"troll".....he prolly hasn't seen how cute you are...


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 8, 2012)

You know he wouldn't talk to Hammy that way if he had seen him in his delivery shorts.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 8, 2012)

Let's all go smoke a fatty.

Actually.......there is nothing in the Site Rules that says that you cannot post direct links.  The reason that we "request" no direct links is that many will not click on them since they could take you anywhere.  It is simply safer.

Unfortunately when someone's first post looks like Spam....well, we all tend to get a little quick to judge.  No need to be throwing the TROLL term around--we all love Hammy (I want to see you in your brown shorts).

Arty--I don't know where you got THIS:  "Every site, book, and video I read, told me to expect the following. Out of 10 seeds, expect only 8 to germinate. Out of 8, expect 6 to be healthy sprouts. Out of 6 sprouts, expect only 3 to be females."  But it simply is not true.  Most reputable seed banks you can get 10 for 10 germination--in fact I* expect* it.  Also, 1/2 of these should be female.  Nothing special happened here--you got 10 for 10 germination.  Good for you on your first try, but this does not make the seedbank special.  We do try to patronize Attitude as it is one of our sponsors (they have GREAT selection AND generally we get our seeds in a week or 10 days).

In addition, I do not know how long you vegged these, but they will not show sex until they are sexually mature--something that generally takes 6 weeks or so--do you have alternating nodes?  If you have thrown these into 12/12 prematurely, you can expect them to stretch (different than real growth).

I'm confused--I don't quite understand your set up at all...."only have a 600 HPS BULB (do you have a whole light setup or just a bulb?) and under the table (what table?) 6 CFLS???"  How are you running this?  Do you have a space set up?


----------



## Locked (Mar 8, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> "troll".....he prolly hasn't seen how cute you are...



Lol....



			
				Rosebud said:
			
		

> You know he wouldn't talk to Hammy that way if he had seen him in his delivery shorts.



Thanks Rose...   It is 74 degrees here in my neck of the woods today. Only thing that kept me from pulling out the shorts was the fact that my legs hve not seen a tan since August and I don't want to scare anybody on my delivery route.


----------



## Locked (Mar 8, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> dannng hammy.. havin a ruff day?...:confused2:




More like a rough cpl weeks....watching my Mom slowly lose her battle with breast cancer has kinda left me without many good days lately.

Well enough complaining from this bitter troll....


----------



## ArtyCannabis (Mar 8, 2012)

Response to Goddess.

Video's I have bought from High times for example. "Ready set grow", mention what to expect out of your pack of seeds. This is where I first heard of the germination, sprout, and sex rule.

Attitude. Actually I am looking at them currently for SLH & Strawberry cough. Since buydutch doesnt have them.

Ok, my set up. I have a reflector with a glass covering. Inside a 600w HPS bulb. I originally ordered 1 MH & 1 HPS, but I wound up getting 2 HPS. So im making due. I have it hunged from my ceiling, and my plants are on a table. Now, under the table I have CFL's hanging. This was originally suppose to be for cuttings and seeds, but again more germinated then expected.

I have been vegetating for 4 weeks. I am flowering now, because I have 11 pots under 1 600w light. They are growing pretty fast. So I just decided to go for it.



thank you for your insight, Goddess. Like I said, I am new to Cannabis. Any advice you guys have, is appreciated.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Mar 8, 2012)

ready set grow is a joke, i have it too. only good for the basics and dont take anything High Times says to heart. if you have the money to pay them, they say whatever you want, about your strain or product, whatever. i also have the utimate grow by jorge, and a couple others. all say differnt things pretty much, opinions of the grower except for the basics as i said.

nobody knows what to expect out of a pack of seeds, breeders have the best idea but they can tell you sex ratio, ect.

50% Genetics 50% enviroment

i have a good 99% germ rate, not saying 100% cause theres been a bean here and there, but every 100 that sprout, id say 98.5  , of them are going to go to harvest if not male, when i buy seeds froma  reptuable breeder and seedbank.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 8, 2012)

ArtyCannabis said:
			
		

> Response to Goddess.
> 
> Video's I have bought from High times for example. "Ready set grow", mention what to expect out of your pack of seeds. This is where I first heard of the germination, sprout, and sex rule.
> 
> ...



I am still confused...you do know that your flowering space has to be totally 100% dark during the dark period and that you need to have some kind of enclosure set up don't you?  A 600W HPS is good for about 16 sq ft.  And you need ventilation--you need to be exhausting old CO2 depleted air out of your space and replacing with fresh air all the time the lights are on.  Are they growing or are they stretching?  Do you have alternating nodes?


----------



## ArtyCannabis (Mar 8, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I am still confused...you do know that your flowering space has to be totally 100% dark during the dark period and that you need to have some kind of enclosure set up don't you? A 600W HPS is good for about 16 sq ft. And you need ventilation--you need to be exhausting old CO2 depleted air out of your space and replacing with fresh air all the time the lights are on. Are they growing or are they stretching? Do you have alternating nodes?


 
The dark period is not a problem. Its whether or not 600w can handle the growth of 11 plants, that concerns me.

Ventilation, no problem. I have an air conditioner, inline fan, and osc fan. The temp of the plant space stays at an average 77 degrees F. There not stretching. Pretty bushy actually.

This video is from week1.now if we removed the "direct links" from your previous post, WHY would we allow one now?


----------



## Amateur Grower (Mar 8, 2012)

Well Arty, IF you're not a seedbank shill and want to talk and learn about growing, you've come to the right place. You won't find more knowledge anywhere.

The folks here (including me) are just surprised when someone goes to a seedbank other than The Attitude. We know that their prices are good, it's 7 to 9 days usually to the US, and for a little extra, they ship stealth AND GUARANTEE DELIVERY!!:holysheep: 

And yeah, you're needing to cull some plants pretty badly!

AG


----------



## ArtyCannabis (Mar 9, 2012)

Amateur Grower said:
			
		

> Well Arty, IF you're not a seedbank shill and want to talk and learn about growing, you've come to the right place. You won't find more knowledge anywhere.
> 
> The folks here (including me) are just surprised when someone goes to a seedbank other than The Attitude. We know that their prices are good, it's 7 to 9 days usually to the US, and for a little extra, they ship stealth AND GUARANTEE DELIVERY!!:holysheep:
> 
> ...


 
Honestly, the Attitude site gives me a headache. I was looking for Strawberry Cough, but the list is only seedbanks. I went through google and found it, but wow. I like something more simple. Again, new in this world. They do have decent prices, I wont argue there. 

No, I am not a seedbank. Yes, I am open to learning. What I know about cultivating Cannabis is enough to start a project, but thats it. When it comes to making Hash, breeding hybrids, maximizing space, etc. Very limited.

Thanx for your post. PS- Cull? As in seperating superior from inferior breeds?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 9, 2012)

ArtyCannabis said:
			
		

> Honestly, the Attitude site gives me a headache. I was looking for Strawberry Cough, but the list is only seedbanks. I went through google and found it, but wow. I like something more simple. Again, new in this world. They do have decent prices, I wont argue there.
> 
> No, I am not a seedbank. Yes, I am open to learning. What I know about cultivating Cannabis is enough to start a project, but thats it. When it comes to making Hash, breeding hybrids, maximizing space, etc. Very limited.
> 
> Thanx for your post. PS- Cull? As in seperating superior from inferior breeds?



LOL--if you find it difficult to navigate Attitude's web site, you might find growing more involved than you want.  Did you use the Search function?

And a word about picking strains to grow.  I hope that you have not purchased Strawberry Cough seeds yet.  You have a small space and you are going to have to look for strains that will do well in your space.  One of the things you need to look for is a more indica strain that stays small.  Strawberry Cough is a mostly sativa that is going to get tall (maybe 4-5' or more), so would not be a good choice for your space.  You can control height somewhat, but there are limits.  Look for a nice short bushy Indica type.  These also usually have a shorter flowering time.  

Yes, culling is pretty much getting rid of the inferior plants (not necessarily strains/breeds) to make room for the superior ones.

I would recommend starting slow and not worrying about things like breeding for a long time.  We can help you with making hash when the time comes and answer your specifics (like maximizing space) along the way.


----------



## MG Canna (Mar 9, 2012)

ArtyCannabis said:
			
		

> Honestly, the Attitude site gives me a headache. I was looking for Strawberry Cough, but the list is only seedbanks. I went through google and found it, but wow. I like something more simple. Again, new in this world. They do have decent prices, I wont argue there.
> 
> ?



What's up.  Attitude Seeds has a very easy to use 'search bar' to use.  There are several breeders that have the cough and some killer hybrids out there like Sagarmatha seed "strawberry d lite" --- (NYCD x Strawberry Cough) and holy smoke seeds "strawberry diesel", which is the same cross.  Yes I love Sour, NYC, Cali, Power, or whatever Diesel.


----------



## ArtyCannabis (Mar 9, 2012)

Reply to Goddess 

I get it. You guys are ASB fans. Just dont expect for everyone to follow your Mantra. Now like I said. I like BDS. If they dont have a specific strain, then I will look for it elsewhere. Example: SLH & Straw Cough, I went to ASB,

Room? This is due to the fact, that I wasnt prepared for all my seeds to mature into the flowering phase. 5 feet, I can remove the table from my room. My space is 8 FT high, 10 FT Width, 7 FT Diameter.

Breeding, yeah im not looking for that atm. I just like to learn as much as I can, about the field I am going into. Hash, cant wait. :hubba: 

Reply to Mc Canna

I guess I got use to going into a website, and just seeing a list of everything. Anyway, I did like that they had the 2 strains I was looking for. Overall, I got no real complaints about them. Nevertheless, for now I will stay with BDS.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 9, 2012)

LOL--Attitude helps makes this site possible...of course we are going to be Attitude fans.  However none of are slaves to it.  If we cannot find what we are looking for there, we look elsewhere.

I didn't realize that you had that much headroom--that makes quite a difference.  Go for whatever sounds good.

Save all your small sugar leaves that are full of trichs when you harvest.  Sometimes if I get small popcorn bud, I throw that in too.  This goes into a freezer bad and get saved until I have enough to make bubble hash.  Love bubble and so easy.


----------



## ArtyCannabis (Mar 9, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> LOL--Attitude helps makes this site possible...of course we are going to be Attitude fans. However none of are slaves to it. If we cannot find what we are looking for there, we look elsewhere.
> 
> I didn't realize that you had that much headroom--that makes quite a difference. Go for whatever sounds good.
> 
> Save all your small sugar leaves that are full of trichs when you harvest. Sometimes if I get small popcorn bud, I throw that in too. This goes into a freezer bad and get saved until I have enough to make bubble hash. Love bubble and so easy.


 
Yes, which is why I now write the website I buy from as, BDS. Rather then writing the whole name. I wont disrespect a sponsor, to a website that can help me. 

Yeah, the video can be misleading. If I could get one more light in there. I would be straight. Maybe just go for a 1000w. Lets see.

I saw an interesting video in youtube a while back. Where the guy shived all the tri's from the frozen trims. Then he went through a process of placing the risen in a plastic, wetting, and putting it in an oven.

At the end. It was an old fashion brownie. Beautiful thang. I hear mix reviews, about bubble hash. Hell! I might try both, depending on my yields. Im not looking to become a Street dispensery just yet. So, there is room to experiment with many things.


----------



## Rucko (Jun 29, 2013)

ArtyCannabis said:
			
		

> Im new to the cultivating world of Cannabis. When I first started, I was wary of where to buy my first seeds. Mostly because I didnt want to get ripped-off. Anyway, I was on this site, that served as a library for Cannabis strains. There they had an icon you could click on, if you wanted that particular seed. It led me into buydutchseeds.com.
> 
> Now, this was my problem. I live in America, and not in a state that has decriminalized Cannabis yet. In fact, its one if the more stricter states. Furthermore, I still had the fear, of getting ripped-off. I started doing research, and found no complaints about them. Also, I was using a CC. So if worst comes to worst, I can always chargeback. I ordered 10 Diesel seeds & 10 White Rhino seeds. The site said, "for deliveries to America, expect 1-3 week delay". Fine, I get it. So, I ordered, and started the waiting process. 5 days after I ordered I received my seeds in the mail.
> Very happy. It came in an unassuming package; really cute.
> ...


Your first mistake is buying anything to do with cannabis with a credit card. never buy anything that can be traced to you or your address !


----------



## jegaman (Jul 9, 2013)

I've bought from them before, never had a problem always fast delivery and good crop


----------

